# Finding a job in Austrlia



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi,

I'm graduate student from University of Applied Science with bachelor degree of information technology. I'm very passion Java software developer. Unfortunately I don't have any commercial experience from the field but instead I have gained my experience by doing it as hobby and of course by studying software development at University.

I have bad situation in Finland, since I have been searching for a job for one year and when I get interview possibility the answer from there is always "Sorry we won't continue with you due to lack of commercial experience.". How in the world I can get any commercial experience when I don't get a chance to work in any software development company?

I have been working very hard last year to grow as professional software developer as I can and thus I have done my projects which, enhancing my skills, developing and designing own desktop and web applications.

I'm very tired of searching for a job here in Finland. I was thinking to start searching for a job in Australia or in Canada. As advance thing for me about Australia is that I have done my internship there and I know Australian culture and I can cope with different situations and be ready to accept any job offer related to Java/JavaEE software development.

My questions are follows: 
1. How I should start my journey on searching for a job in Australia (my first steps)? 
2. Should I apply first for Visa and then search for a job? 
3. Is it difficult to find software development job from Australia?

I have been searching little bit from Australian *seek* job listing website but 90-99% from job posts there are meant only for Australian citizens.

I appreciate any help regarding this issue. I really want to move on and start my career and I'm ready to immigrate to Australia permanently as long as I get the job from there.

Thank you


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

no any help?


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

I think the best way for you is to apply an immigrant


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

How many job application did you apply in whole year?
If one year you can't get a job, means there's something very wrong on your CV. You better look through again and make sure you do it right. I remember i got my 1st job in Malaysia in 3 weeks. I sent almost 100 job apps. 
I came to australia and found my 1st job here in 2 weeks. How many i sent? 100 job apps. 
Good question on how do you get your commercial experience if they don't give you a chance. Start from trainee with low pay. Yes, it's hard but that's how it is. 1-2 years later, you can jump ship to other firm. Get more contact and know more people from other company especially the elders or top management people. Show self-confident on yourself and not over-bluffing your skills (people may think you try to show-off)

It won't make any difference if you come to Oz and you've to compete so many immigrants here and Australian fresh graduates. They'll tell you no local experience even you've got 10 years experience. They'll tell you what ever reason don't want to employ you.

Keep it up, no pain no sweat. Keep knocking doors until you find it. Keep positive.


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Same as you home country, you will need some post graduate experience to get a sponsored job in Australia. One suggestion, if you have the time and funds, is to visit Australia on a Working Holiday Visa, concentrate in Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne, and approach employers there. They often have short term projects that can be filled by WHV - and you can hopefully get one to sponsor you once you have proved your value to them.

Good Luck


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

nemesis said:


> How many job application did you apply in whole year?
> If one year you can't get a job, means there's something very wrong on your CV. You better look through again and make sure you do it right. I remember i got my 1st job in Malaysia in 3 weeks. I sent almost 100 job apps.
> I came to australia and found my 1st job here in 2 weeks. How many i sent? 100 job apps.
> Good question on how do you get your commercial experience if they don't give you a chance. Start from trainee with low pay. Yes, it's hard but that's how it is. 1-2 years later, you can jump ship to other firm. Get more contact and know more people from other company especially the elders or top management people. Show self-confident on yourself and not over-bluffing your skills (people may think you try to show-off)
> ...


Well, first about my CV. I have been in job training course and I had personal mentor and we went through my CV and he told me that I have excellent CV except very small polishing I could do, so I did them and we went through it and it was well done. I don't think my CV has much effect on this, since it is proved to be good with professional job mentor and in my opinion it seems very good.

Secondly I have applied for over 40 jobs, some of them offer interview possibility but then it stops to here because they always give me answer "We have taken other candidate who have working experience." Thus my chances go to air. It's very hard to compete with them.

Thirdly, I have been nowadays applying for training positions in the field and let see where it goes. One time though I applied for internship of one company and they told me that I was not chosen since I didn't had any working experience. This is killing me 

But I still keep struggling.


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

norman said:


> Same as you home country, you will need some post graduate experience to get a sponsored job in Australia. One suggestion, if you have the time and funds, is to visit Australia on a Working Holiday Visa, concentrate in Sydney, Brisbane and Melbourne, and approach employers there. They often have short term projects that can be filled by WHV - and you can hopefully get one to sponsor you once you have proved your value to them.
> 
> Good Luck


That's one option that I'm considering at the moment. I have been in Sydney before, so that would be good chance. However I have heard that best place in Australia for IT field is Melbourne.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Softdev said:


> Well, first about my CV. I have been in job training course and I had personal mentor and we went through my CV and he told me that I have excellent CV except very small polishing I could do, so I did them and we went through it and it was well done. I don't think my CV has much effect on this, since it is proved to be good with professional job mentor and in my opinion it seems very good.
> 
> Secondly I have applied for over 40 jobs, some of them offer interview possibility but then it stops to here because they always give me answer "We have taken other candidate who have working experience." Thus my chances go to air. It's very hard to compete with them.
> 
> ...


I know this is frustrating. I faced it as well. Most employers unwilling to take fresh graduate is that they're inexperience. How do you perform during interview? Somehow it's very much depends on how you express yourself. What sort of capabilities you have for the company. Be more outspoken and proactive. These are skills which you can't really learn from uni. 
Our company employed a fresh graduate who's really good in academic. From a famous uni with good grades. However, when come to work, she can't perform and she totally lost on how to handle the issue. Lack of self-confident. My boss had no choice to let her go (fired!). Try to show your self-confident, work is just a work after all. The character and attitude is the key. Keep it up


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

nemesis said:


> How many job application did you apply in whole year?
> If one year you can't get a job, means there's something very wrong on your CV. You better look through again and make sure you do it right. I remember i got my 1st job in Malaysia in 3 weeks. I sent almost 100 job apps.
> I came to australia and found my 1st job here in 2 weeks. How many i sent? 100 job apps.
> Good question on how do you get your commercial experience if they don't give you a chance. Start from trainee with low pay. Yes, it's hard but that's how it is. 1-2 years later, you can jump ship to other firm. Get more contact and know more people from other company especially the elders or top management people. Show self-confident on yourself and not over-bluffing your skills (people may think you try to show-off)
> ...


By the way, how many years experience you had before you got your job in Australia? My other issue here is that there are not as much work opportunities in this field like there when you were able to send your applications to over 100 jobs. Of course I can understand it if you include any kind of job in those 100 jobs.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Softdev said:


> By the way, how many years experience you had before you got your job in Australia? My other issue here is that there are not as much work opportunities in this field like there when you were able to send your applications to over 100 jobs. Of course I can understand it if you include any kind of job in those 100 jobs.


I have no local experience in Oz but i have more than 10 years experience in Malaysia. They won't look at it at all. I even applied in as trainee or junior position. Well, salary is no longer an option for me, as long it could serve my rent and living cost.
For the 100 jobs, if your profession is not in high demand, then it shall include other jobs not in your profession.
I do find some people who can't find their job profession locally end up work in Woolies. Now, he's a branch manager now after 7 years. Well, it's not end of the world.


----------



## Softdev (Feb 10, 2013)

nemesis said:


> I have no local experience in Oz but i have more than 10 years experience in Malaysia. They won't look at it at all. I even applied in as trainee or junior position. Well, salary is no longer an option for me, as long it could serve my rent and living cost.
> For the 100 jobs, if your profession is not in high demand, then it shall include other jobs not in your profession.
> I do find some people who can't find their job profession locally end up work in Woolies. Now, he's a branch manager now after 7 years. Well, it's not end of the world.


Did you applied from overseas or in Australia?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Softdev said:


> Did you applied from overseas or in Australia?


Both. I must say that if you apply offshore, the chances are minimal. Onshore still got higher chance but with challenges. They can give you whatever $hit reason to reject you.
I'm working more than 10 years in my field. I called for job vacancy to one of the top recruiters. They said they want 3-5 years experience. I said i can take the job with lower pay. He tells me that they only want 3-5 years experience and I'm over qualified. I found that this is '$hittiest' i've ever heard.


----------

